# Kounterfeit Kabled Kover



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

This is the latest blanket pattern for Kozy Kovers for Kids. It's super simple and very adjustable. Hope you like it.

I used 2 of Lion Brand's Pound of Love. I made this a small baby blanket - about 32 x 32 and used less than 1/2 a pound of each.


Kounterfeit Kabled Kover

Yarn: 2 colors of worsted weight yarn - amount depends on size

Needles: Size US 15 - 29 circular needles 

Explanation: K2togK: Knit 2 stitches together, but dont slip off left hand needle. Insert right hand needle between the 2 stitches and knit the 1st stitch again, then slip both stitches off needle.

Cast on 90 stitches. Do not join - circulars are used to accommodate the large number of stitches.

Row 1: P2, *K2, P2*; repeat from * to * across row

Row 2: K2, *P2, K2*; repeat from * to * across row 

Row 3: P2, *K2togK, P2*; repeat from * to * across row 

Row 4: K2, *P2, K2*; repeat from * to * across row

Repeat Rows 1 - 4 until piece is desired length. Bind off in pattern. Weave in ends and enjoy.

© Robin Celli 7/2012


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

very pretty blanket, and the dog is cute also


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad Shnapps is enjoying the pool. I'm about to go out and do the same thing, combined with a little yard work.... I don't quite get the 2 colors....Are you knitting with 2 strands?


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad Shnapps is enjoying the pool. I'm about to go out and do the same thing, combined with a little yard work.... I don't quite get the 2 colors....Are you knitting with 2 strands?


Yes, knitting with 2 strands....that why you can use size 15 needles.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad Shnapps is enjoying the pool. I'm about to go out and do the same thing, combined with a little yard work.... I don't quite get the 2 colors....Are you knitting with 2 strands?


Same question. It is a very beautiful baby afghan.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Glad Shnapps is enjoying the pool. I'm about to go out and do the same thing, combined with a little yard work.... I don't quite get the 2 colors....Are you knitting with 2 strands?
> ...


Same answer too!  2 strands


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for this lovely pattern! Your blanket looks so cozy and beautifully done! I think I will make this blanket in a little larger size for the center I donate blankets to. What does the other side look like?


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Thank you so much for this lovely pattern! Your blanket looks so cozy and beautifully done! I think I will make this blanket in a little larger size for the center I donate blankets to. What does the other side look like?


The other side looks just like a regular 2 x 2 rib.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh thanks. Nothing like being able to knit up a quick gift. Love it.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Robin - did you use two strands at once? I'm thinking that the large needle size and only 90 stitches means that. Too heavy for the Fl babies, how many stitches would you suggest for a single strand? Pattern is 4+2 right? You are making me think before breakfast, better go eat that oatmeal now. Give Schnapps a treat for us !! Anita


----------



## Nancy Knits (Jun 25, 2012)

I copied this pattern, can't wait to try it. I'm going to try to make it bigger for my granddaughter. She is no longer a baby! Thank you for sharing


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> Robin - did you use two strands at once? I'm thinking that the large needle size and only 90 stitches means that. Too heavy for the Fl babies, how many stitches would you suggest for a single strand? Pattern is 4+2 right? You are making me think before breakfast, better go eat that oatmeal now. Give Schnapps a treat for us !! Anita


Hope the oatmeal was good! Yes, I used 2 strands........

You could use one strand and size 8 or 9 needles and cast on any multiple of 4 +2. I'd think at least 122 stitches........?? Maybe???


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I'm always on the lookout for baby blankets and love this one. The pic's of your dog always make me smile, he is so very cute.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice, I will be using pink and white. Just about finished a baby hoodie that is pink bordered with white and have lots of yarn left over (Bernat Softee Baby)
As this is #3 yarn (sport), I am thinking it may need to be on smaller needles and more stitches, Will take a photo when it is done. Thanks for the pattern.
Sylvia


----------



## susie c (Jun 12, 2011)

i like it also, thank you.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Such a pretty pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Another winner!! Thanks so much Robin. This will be great for charity knitting as well as a quick baby gift.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing another lovely pattern....and so glad to see how doggies take a knitting break!!!
julie


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice pattern. Will have to try it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

Love the blanket and the dog. He does look refreshed! Think I'll make this for new grandbaby # 8 who isn't due until next year. This one is lovely and looks like it will be quick to make. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## circsgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, expecting a new grandbaby in November, looking for cute things to knit. This reminds me of a blanket that my son, the dad to be, had as an infant. They don't want to know the sex till the baby is born, so I'm thinking of colors that aren't a mix of pink and blue and this looks like a good fit. Anybody have any other suggestions?


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

circsgirl said:


> Thanks, expecting a new grandbaby in November, looking for cute things to knit. This reminds me of a blanket that my son, the dad to be, had as an infant. They don't want to know the sex till the baby is born, so I'm thinking of colors that aren't a mix of pink and blue and this looks like a good fit. Anybody have any other suggestions?


You could do a double strand of yellow too........or one of those colors and a white........


----------



## circsgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

My son's blanket was yellow, but the yellow and while combo, sounds like a good idea, thanks.


----------



## circsgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

By the way, I still have the yellow blanket and use it for the babies when they are visiting at Gma and Papa's house :0) My husband's aunt knit the blanket 39 years ago for my oldest son.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

circsgirl said:


> By the way, I still have the yellow blanket and use it for the babies when they are visiting at Gma and Papa's house :0) My husband's aunt knit the blanket 39 years ago for my oldest son.


It's wonderful to have keepsakes like that!


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Love the dog in the pool! 
Do you think this would make a good lap robe for my 89 yr old mother who is in an assistant living facility? 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

diansirkin said:


> Love the dog in the pool!
> Do you think this would make a good lap robe for my 89 yr old mother who is in an assistant living facility?
> Thank you for sharing.


I think you might want to make it larger........... I'd go with maybe casting on 122 and making it longer than the 32 inches, but the pattern would definitely work.


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you. I am going up to see her next month and will bring it with me-either finished or in progress!
Dian


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been enjoying this site for awhile but never replied. Couldn't resist on this one.
This stitch can make a lovely slanted pattern. I have made several pair of socks using it. You move the pattern stitch to the right each time. Their abbreviation for it is trt. I made toes up socks, but could prpbably use the same pattern from top down.
Need # of stitches divisible by 9.
row 1: k7, p2; rep to end of round.
row 2: k5, trt, p2; rep to end
row 3 and all odd rounds: rep row 1
row 4: k4, trt, k1, p2; rep
row 6: k3, trt, k2, p2; rep
row 8: k2, trt, k3, p2; rep
row 10: k1, trt, k4, p2; rep
row 12: trt, k5, p2; rep
Repeat these till leg is length you want. I usually use about 5 repeats.
This is one of my favorite sock patterns so far.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been enjoying this site for awhile but never replied. Couldn't resist on this one.
This stitch can make a lovely slanted pattern. I have made several pair of socks using it. You move the pattern stitch to the right each time. Their abbreviation for it is trt. I made toes up socks, but could prpbably use the same pattern from top down.
Need # of stitches divisible by 9.
row 1: k7, p2; rep to end of round.
row 2: k5, trt, p2; rep to end
row 3 and all odd rounds: rep row 1
row 4: k4, trt, k1, p2; rep
row 6: k3, trt, k2, p2; rep
row 8: k2, trt, k3, p2; rep
row 10: k1, trt, k4, p2; rep
row 12: trt, k5, p2; rep
Repeat these till leg is length you want. I usually use about 5 repeats.
This is one of my favorite sock patterns so far.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Very smart dog !!!!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

I love this pattern. Would be a new one to try for the very small blankets for the babies born sleeping that I knit. 
Lin x


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Very smart dog !!!!


Yes, he is!


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

It's lovely, love the dog too!


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and thanks for sharing.


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Could someone explain the ' trt' instruction given by Pommom2. I cannot work it out and it sounds enticing to try. Many thanks.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you. I have booked mark your pattern as it looks as though it will be very warm. I love the simplicity and the very attractive result it gives.

Your dog reminds me of a friends dog that was not allowed in the pool. He would casually walk along the edge of the pool to the deep end. Then his back foot would "accidently" slip and he would fall into the pool. Of course the steps were at the other end of the pool. 

LesleighAnne


----------



## jennylynn (May 16, 2011)

Just beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

deheadhugger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is the latest blanket pattern for Kozy Kovers for Kids. It's super simple and very adjustable. Hope you like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Tell Schnapps to move over as it was 106 last Sat in Indianapolis -- too hot! Oh, blanket was beautiful!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just beautiful! Added to my never ending "to knit list".


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

A cover like that should be entered in the Delaware State Fair!!! it's beautiful!!!!
jan ..from Townsend , De.


deheadhugger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is the latest blanket pattern for Kozy Kovers for Kids. It's super simple and very adjustable. Hope you like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

KKK?


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Love Schnapps


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

lulusmommie said:


> A cover like that should be entered in the Delaware State Fair!!! it's beautiful!!!!
> jan ..from Townsend , De.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jan, but it's really just a very simple pattern......I'm sure there are very talented people who enter their work in the fair.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

elanaanderson said:


> KKK?


Kozy Kovers for Kids.......we donate handmade blankets to foster care children and children in crisis. I hope you are not questioning our name.......................


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

deheadhugger said:


> elanaanderson said:
> 
> 
> > KKK?
> ...


I was merely noting the initials...


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I love the picture of Schnapps! I wonder if I could teach my two babies to sit on a float?


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

elanaanderson said:


> deheadhugger said:
> 
> 
> > elanaanderson said:
> ...


seems like an odd thing to note............. it's disturbing to see that there is a person who tries to draw a link between a sweet baby blanket pattern and a despicable group. I hope you do not do that in all aspects of your life.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Beppy said:


> I love the picture of Schnapps! I wonder if I could teach my two babies to sit on a float?


They would probably love it!


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I am going to have to try it. They love the water.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Beppy said:


> I am going to have to try it. They love the water.


Schnapps sinks.....he's not a very good swimmer, but he likes to be included and be near us if we are in the pool.....hence, he floats!  Let me know if your's like it too!


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Everyone, just wanted to take a moment to clarify something. I received this message in regards to my reply to the comment of "KKK?"

"who is really making a connection? the initials are what they are. I made absolutely no reference whatsoever to any group. i find it offensive that i should be accused of anything, but hey...we all have a right to our findings, do we not? are you feeling some kind of guilt or something? if so, do not bother. i hope that you judge yourself as harshly as you do others... "

Everyone absolutely has a right to their findings and their opinions. And trust me, I do judge myself very harhsly, which is why I give so much of my time and talents towards helping others. Everyone can take steps to make the world a better place for others. I've spoken to many people about that "KKK??" comment and all were offended and felt that it was an inappropriate thing to post on a baby blanket pattern. Unfortunately those initials when strung together such as that are a reference alone. HOWEVER, the title does have 3 K's in it......as does Kozy Kovers for Kids. Perhaps we should all use this as a teaching moment and start to think of Kozy Kovers for Kids when someone mentions KKK instead of the despicable organization which usually comes to mind.

And let's hope that people post more meaningful comments on other patterns.......I'd hate to waste my time checking to see a comment of HSHH?? on the HeadStrong Head Hugger pattern...............


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

wow...


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I have no affiliation with deheadhugger or Kozy Kovers for Kids, but I would like to try explaining the name from my perspective...I'm pretty sure I'm right about this,but for those that feel compelled you can research it,hopefully it will put an end to this crazy name discussion so this thread can go back to what it was meant to be, a pattern to share,PERIOD!GOD! OK here goes...
When someone want s to trademark a name,so that others may not use it, they can not use the "correct" spelling without expecting someone else to be able to use it. such as, if the name was "cozy covers for kids" it can not be trademark protected. If the spelling is "Kozy Kovers for Kids" it is protected because of the spelling in KOZY and KOVERS. I know this to be a fact because my uncle wanted to trademark a name for a company he had started and this was the info he was given by either the trademark organization or the trademark attorney (I forget which).
Just wanted to be certain everyone understands this is NOT some secret reference to the KKK. And really why try to make something beautiful (the blanket) and an organization so helpful(Koxy Kovers) into such an ugly topic. Do you really need your 15 minutes of fame so badly? If so, consider it done. You accomplished your goal, you got your 15 minutes, now STEP OFF and let this thread return to what it was meant to be. Find another playground, this one's closed. Nuff said


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> I have no affiliation with deheadhugger or Kozy Kovers for Kids, but I would like to try explaining the name from my perspective...I'm pretty sure I'm right about this,but for those that feel compelled you can research it,hopefully it will put an end to this crazy name discussion so this thread can go back to what it was meant to be, a pattern to share,PERIOD!GOD! OK here goes...
> When someone want s to trademark a name,so that others may not use it, they can not use the "correct" spelling without expecting someone else to be able to use it. such as, if the name was "cozy covers for kids" it can not be trademark protected. If the spelling is "Kozy Kovers for Kids" it is protected because of the spelling in KOZY and KOVERS. I know this to be a fact because my uncle wanted to trademark a name for a company he had started and this was the info he was given by either the trademark organization or the trademark attorney (I forget which).
> Just wanted to be certain everyone understands this is NOT some secret reference to the KKK. And really why try to make something beautiful (the blanket) and an organization so helpful(Koxy Kovers) into such an ugly topic. Do you really need your 15 minutes of fame so badly? If so, consider it done. You accomplished your goal, you got your 15 minutes, now STEP OFF and let this thread return to what it was meant to be. Find another playground, this one's closed. Nuff said


 thank you. a new pattern will be coming soon!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Fantastic!! Can not wait for the next pattern.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern and picture. (Cute dog!!!)
Leaving soon for visit with 97 yr. old Mom. Taking as much yarn as I can for her, as she can't get out to shop anymore. The K2tog.K is a new stitch for me, but I like the look of the"cables."
Will post some pictures of all her knitting when I get back.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> Thank you for posting the pattern and picture. (Cute dog!!!)
> Leaving soon for visit with 97 yr. old Mom. Taking as much yarn as I can for her, as she can't get out to shop anymore. The K2tog.K is a new stitch for me, but I like the look of the"cables."
> Will post some pictures of all her knitting when I get back.


Oh that would be wonderful! Tell her that Schnapps and I say HI!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for another nice pattern and the photo of Schnapps at his leisure.


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

deheadhugger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is the latest blanket pattern for Kozy Kovers for Kids. It's super simple and very adjustable. Hope you like it.
> 
> ...


I am confused with Row 3, you have a decrease here... I am taking it that its a typo... should it be P2, *K2, P2*; repeat from * to * across row...

by the way, love the afghan, beautiful...will put it on my to do list after my Christmas gifts are all done! thank you...

Cynthia


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

For my first child I used a yarn called "Mexicali" [good ole Red Heart] and crocheted a ripple with alternating 7 rows of it with a very, very light yellow which appeared white when the stitches were done.
When her brother was born, I wrapped him in the same blanket and HIS little brother and little sister in it, too!
DD wore blue a lot because people had given me blue stuff. I lived in a small, close-knit community at the time and didn't want anyone's feelings to be hurt.
BTW, "gem" colors and brights are great for babies. People are using more color for them and you can, too!


circsgirl said:


> Thanks, expecting a new grandbaby in November, looking for cute things to knit. This reminds me of a blanket that my son, the dad to be, had as an infant. They don't want to know the sex till the baby is born, so I'm thinking of colors that aren't a mix of pink and blue and this looks like a good fit. Anybody have any other suggestions?


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

TxCynDoll said:


> deheadhugger said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Cynthia, check out the Explanation just above the actual pattern instructions...the K2togK makes the neat little cable. I've used it on hats.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just saw your pattern and printed it....thank you and will be trying this for other items.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I have lots of baby yarn in my stash. I love this blanket and can't wait to give it a try. I especially like using the yarn doubled on bigger needles. It should be a nice quick project.


----------



## DeaconsWife (Oct 28, 2012)

I just wanted to say that this reversible blanket pattern is also prefect for lap-ghans for wheelchair-bound patients who want a fashionable cover up that is not too heavy. Especially amputees who cover up not because they are cold, but because they wish to protect their modesty from stares and such. Since it is reversible, it would not matter which side is up, and since it can be done with only one strand, would be light enough (out of the right weight of yarn) to not make the person using it overly warm. 

I know you developed this for Kozy Kovers for Kids (Which is a wonderful cause, BTW!) but I seek permission to use the idea for our local Vet's Hospital wheelchair patients. May I please? They will not be charged a single penny for one inch of yarn or one second of time spent to make them. Please let me know.


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

I love it! Thanks fir sharing.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice pattern and cute puppy,thanks.


----------



## Nigglynellie (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - think I may transfer this pattern onto my next Jumper. Looks very effective but quite simple to work!


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

I always talk about our cat "Buffy " ( male ) who is almost 14 yrs old,and VERY smart for a cat. I keep telling "Buffy" if he had thumbs he sure could help me a lot around the house! 
As for knitting or sewing, he always wants to lay on whatever I have just finished.
Soon I will take a photo for you all to see Buffy !


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats so pretty. What size is the finished blanket?


----------

